# Candy Crunch - New Kindle Fire Game (match 3 puzzle)



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Greetings Kboarders!

I would like to introduce my new app. My wife did the voice over in the game by the way.
This is the first game out of 14 that my wife actually participated. So this is something new
for me . I'm an Indie developer (one man team) . I figured that there is no
Candy crush saga game in Kindle Fire so I created a version that is close to it, and maybe
similarly addictive but it's up to you to find out.

Candy Crunch - New Kindle Fire Game (match 3 puzzle)

www.amazon.com/Candy-Crunch-Match-and-Crush/dp/B00DXJ6V8K/

Candy Crunch begins as a simple match three board game and gradually increases difficulties as obstacles are added and level objectives becomes more challenging.

* Sweeeeet! -Addictive match three puzzle game.
* Multiple objectives,challenges and obstacles
* 15 crunchy power up combinations!
* Each level presents you with unique Objectives and Challenges.
* Obstacles mixed with unique level board shapes will keep you swapping and swiping candies for more!
* Make delicious cascades. Chained power-up madness to level up!

www.amazon.com/Candy-Crunch-Match-and-Crush/dp/B00DXJ6V8K/










































www.amazon.com/Candy-Crunch-Match-and-Crush/dp/B00DXJ6V8K/


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi! THANK YOU

This game is wonderful. Now I am off to buy it for my husband's tablet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I note this is NOT Candy CRU*S*H -- though apparently similar. 

Usual rules apply: you may have just this one thread for promotion of your app and must wait 7 days between your own consecutive posts.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I note this is NOT Candy CRU*S*H -- though apparently similar.
> 
> Usual rules apply: you may have just this one thread for promotion of your app and must wait 7 days between your own consecutive posts.


Ann this is better than Candy Crush.
No begging for anything, the levels are just as challenging but you can get through them. Some do take more than one time though.
I was coming in to tell the developer that we are on levels 37 (the hubby) and I am on level 33. 
We got the game last night. 
More thank yous.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Ann this is better than Candy Crush.
> No begging for anything, the levels are just as challenging but you can get through them. Some do take more than one time though.
> I was coming in to tell the developer that we are on levels 37 (the hubby) and I am on level 33.
> We got the game last night.
> More thank yous.


Fair enough. . . . I don't generally play any of these games so will happily leave it to others to judge whether it's good or bad.  But did think it was important for folks to realize it was different to that thing that half my FB friends seem to play.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Fair enough. . . . I don't generally play any of these games so will happily leave it to others to judge whether it's good or bad.  But did think it was important for folks to realize it was different to that thing that half my FB friends seem to play.


I get frustrated with the actual Candy Crush and the 10 billion requests for lives etc. Though please tell your friends if they like Candy Crush they will like Candy Crunch too.
I think over half my family plays CC on facebook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I get frustrated with the actual Candy Crush and the 10 billion requests for lives etc. Though please tell your friends if they like Candy Crush they will like Candy Crunch too.
> I think over half my family plays CC on facebook.


Nah. . . . if their "i made new candy" shows up too much in my news feed they go out of it . . . . .  No way I'm going to tell them some OTHER game they can over share with.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nah. . . . if their "i made new candy" shows up too much in my news feed they go out of it . . . . .  No way I'm going to tell them some OTHER game they can over share with.


You are such a mean friend. LOL Not sharing candy with your friends. Oh and Crunch is Fire only so no real sharing lol.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankyou, I've been looking for an alternative to candy crush as I like it but I get sucked into buying more lives.  Now I don't have to.  Downloading it right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to say, I never heard of Candy Crush.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to say, I never heard of Candy Crush.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I envy you your FB friends who don't post their results every few minutes! It's the new "Farmville" I guess.  Mind you, there are one or two games attached to FB that I play, but I don't feel the need to share every score!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I envy you your FB friends who don't post their results every few minutes! It's the new "Farmville" I guess.  Mind you, there are one or two games attached to FB that I play, but I don't feel the need to share every score!


I think one time when I was poking around, I found a setting of FB that let me turn off being notified of those kinds of things. Haven't seen one since. I'll see if I can find it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is what I did, but you can click on a game notification, and on the notification, you have the option to tell it not to send you those notifications from that person anymore...

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I've just about given up on Candy Crush Saga. At Level 140 and I've hit the dead end. Entirely too frustrating. However, the game King makes that I haven't given up on and is twice as frustrating is Farm Heroes Saga. I've spent more money on that one single game than I do on books.  <sighhhhhhhhhh> I would download it but I no longer have an Android device... just iThingies. Let me know when it goes to the App Store!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Vicki G. said:


> I've just about given up on Candy Crush Saga. At Level 140 and I've hit the dead end. Entirely too frustrating. However, the game King makes that I haven't given up on and is twice as frustrating is Farm Heroes Saga. I've spent more money on that one single game than I do on books.  <sighhhhhhhhhh> I would download it but I no longer have an Android device... just iThingies. Let me know when it goes to the App Store!


I never spend money on the games. I am at level 65 on Candy Crush Saga and 45 at farm heroes. Vicki, you can friend me if you like. Just type cinisajoy in the search and I should pop up. Same avatar.

Oh and back to Candy Crunch, I am on level 49 and husband completed level 63 last night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure if this is what I did, but you can click on a game notification, and on the notification, you have the option to tell it not to send you those notifications from that person anymore...
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . .I've done that. . . . . . but I still see them. In fact I haven't seen that option in a while. Mind you, most of these people aren't in my 'news feed' but just in other lists. . . .so it's not like I see them all the time.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh I thought this was candy crush. hahaha. cute


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL I actually got really tired of having all the games mixed in with other stuff, so finally created a separate Facebook account that I use for gaming.  I use it to post all the "please send me" messages, I don't have to worry so much about posting "personal" info where there are people I don't actually know personally, plus my friends who don't play Facebook games don't get annoyed with all the spam posts.  It works well for me - just have to pay attention to which account I'm sign into at any given time!

As for Candy Crunch, I do like it!  It actually kept freezing the first night I purchased it.  I would have to go out to the Home screen and back in to get it to load the next level.  However, played it for a while last night and it didn't freeze once, so might have just been my connection.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am really liking this one. Lots of fun. I never have heard of, or played Candy Crush since I don't hang out on facebook, so I have no clue how it would compare or not. I have played match candy type games before, but none of them had all these tasks to do. Usually just a timer and to take away the darker backround. 
So I really like the task with the fruits, the time or moves etc. Quite addicting. 

I played all through level 19 in one sitting and it worked flawless. My eyeballs are going in squares though now, so I have to take a break.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

We are at level 66 husband and 54 me.
Candy Crunch II please.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . .I've done that. . . . . . but I still see them. In fact I haven't seen that option in a while. Mind you, most of these people aren't in my 'news feed' but just in other lists. . . .so it's not like I see them all the time.


I can't remember the last time I got any game notifications...hmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't remember the last time I got any game notifications...hmmm....
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . .it's weird. I did some playing yesterday -- as I say, they're not in my main news feed which seems to be the only place where I can tell it NOT to post that sort of stuff. But I do have some people in other groups and when the posts come up THERE, I can hide 'em, but I can't change what to show. Some of these are real people friends who I would like to hear about non-FB gaming stuff (and one college friend I'd like to keep track of but don't care to here about her promoting here whatever-she-does all the time) so I basically just hide and skip over. I'm hoping that, eventually, FB will learn based on what I hide.

BUT. . . .even though I have told it no GAMES from specific people, I still see those posts in my group sections -- though not in the news feed.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .it's weird. I did some playing yesterday -- as I say, they're not in my main news feed which seems to be the only place where I can tell it NOT to post that sort of stuff. But I do have some people in other groups and when the posts come up THERE, I can hide 'em, but I can't change what to show. Some of these are real people friends who I would like to hear about non-FB gaming stuff (and one college friend I'd like to keep track of but don't care to here about her promoting here whatever-she-does all the time) so I basically just hide and skip over. I'm hoping that, eventually, FB will learn based on what I hide.
> 
> BUT. . . .even though I have told it no GAMES from specific people, I still see those posts in my group sections -- though not in the news feed.


Ann I think they changed that last week. I clicked the arrow by the friend's name in a post and it showed that you could hide statuses, or likes or game notifications and a whole list of other stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Ann I think they changed that last week. I clicked the arrow by the friend's name in a post and it showed that you could hide statuses, or likes or game notifications and a whole list of other stuff.


Yep. . . I can do that -- and have been able to for a while -- for posts in my main news feed. But not when they're in one of my specific "friends" lists . . . . I have people sorted as to how I know them -- neighborhood, kindle people, military people, college, etc.


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> We are at level 66 husband and 54 me.
> Candy Crunch II please.


Hi cinisajoy,

Thank you for playing Candy Crunch,
and thank you for showing your support
I saw your review, and your husband's posting on our
Facebook fan page. It's uplifting to know
that players just like you and your husband are
enjoying the game. I'll make sure that the
next version of Candy Crunch will surpass the
first version. My wife is already designing new levels
to keep it more challenging and engaging!

Thank you!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

bullbitz said:


> Hi cinisajoy,
> 
> Thank you for playing Candy Crunch,
> and thank you for showing your support
> ...


Couldn't have been my husband on your Facebook Fan page. He doesn't facebook. But yes we totally enjoyed it. It just went too fast so now we are trying to beat the other one's scores.


----------

